# Jurasic Coast wild camping please



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We are going over to the West Dorset coast this weekend.
Never been to this area before and I was hoping that someone might know of any wild camping locations pref with sea views.

I know there are a good few campsites around the West Bay area
But I was hoping to avoid these if possible and stay three nights at different wild site locations around the Lyme Bay area.

And advice would be very welcome.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello neighbour. 
Know that area well with our many campervan visits. Not sure there are any wild camping bits, it's so protected being a world heritage area. We never use wild as we have no sans on board. I can recommend Seatown. Good commercial site with Anchor pub and beach on doorstep and the walking is superb. It might need booking as it is not huge.
Cost wise, Manor Farm in the middle of Charmouth may be best. Short walk to the beach and of course with more stuff round being in the village.
Have a good one, we were down there 3 weeks ago.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

There arent any basically. For a very cheap site try the pub next to the water on the Portland road out of weymouth. Wild camping has been stopped quite rightly by our local councils all along our beautiful coastline from studland through to Lyme regis. You cant even park in the beach car parks like west bexington during the day if your over 4.8 m long.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You could try kimmeridge car park.

When I was there earlier this year (see my blog coastline part 1) it certainly looked as if people were settling in for the night.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> There arent any basically. For a very cheap site try the pub next to the water on the Portland road out of weymouth. Wild camping has been stopped quite rightly by our local councils all along our beautiful coastline from studland through to Lyme regis. You cant even park in the beach car parks like west bexington during the day if your over 4.8 m long.


The pub is called the ferrybridge and we paid £5 per night, you can stay on the car park at Durdle Door near Lulworth cove but its expensive. Great views though


----------



## 102662 (Jan 27, 2007)

West Bay car park has got dedicated Motorhome parking bays. The signage says no overnighting but if you buy a ticket for the night which is an option for a couple of quid the warden told us off the record he wouldn't know weather anyone is at home or not. He doesn't patrol after 6pm anyway. I say go for it whats the worse that can happen.


----------

